# Iron Man Blu-Ray not playing on PowerDVD???



## SANEagent (Oct 1, 2008)

I wanted to try out the new powerdvd to see if it would play iron man with better picture than my windvd 8. 

Well....when I start the Iron Man blu ray in powerdvd, the entire picture is green and wont play correctly. 

Anyone else see anything about this???

It works alright in windvd.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2008)

SANEagent said:


> I wanted to try out the new powerdvd to see if it would play iron man with better picture than my windvd 8.
> 
> Well....when I start the Iron Man blu ray in powerdvd, the entire picture is green and wont play correctly.
> 
> ...



Somebody in the PS3 clubhouse was having problems playing it too. He had to disable the BDLive features.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2008)

you say you're running windows XP pro - that means no HDCP, which means you're either gunna get lowered quality or you're using a program to strip out the encryption. its possible powerDVD just doesnt like missing out on HDCP.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you say you're running windows XP pro - that means no HDCP, which means you're either gunna get lowered quality or you're using a program to strip out the encryption. its possible powerDVD just doesnt like missing out on HDCP.



HDCP is provided by Power DVD and the gfx drivers. It doesn't have to be native in XP.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> HDCP is provided by Power DVD and the gfx drivers. It doesn't have to be native in XP.



Oh really? i thought it was a vista only feature.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 3, 2008)

SANEagent said:


> I wanted to try out the new powerdvd to see if it would play iron man with better picture than my windvd 8.
> 
> Well....when I start the Iron Man blu ray in powerdvd, the entire picture is green and wont play correctly.
> 
> ...



Its mostly PowerDVD problem as they are notorious with their ever buggy software.  Send them an email, they will ask you to do some logging and send back and you might get a fix for it.

And oh, your monitor or TV is HDCP compliant right?  Using HDMI?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 3, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Its mostly PowerDVD problem as they are notorious with their ever buggy software.  Send them an email, they will ask you to do some logging and send back and you might get a fix for it.
> 
> And oh, your monitor or TV is HDCP compliant right?  Using HDMI?



His monitor in the specs is HDCP. And HDCP can be carried over DVI-D as well, so if he's hooked up via either HDMI or DVD-D, it should work.

And am I the only one that has fewer problems with PowerDVD than WinDVD? lol


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2008)

Wile E said:


> His monitor in the specs is HDCP. And HDCP can be carried over DVI-D as well, so if he's hooked up via either HDMI or DVD-D, it should work.
> 
> And am I the only one that has fewer problems with PowerDVD than WinDVD? lol



i just use media player classic, or vista home cinema. Then again i dont have a blu ray drive yet.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 3, 2008)

Wile E said:


> His monitor in the specs is HDCP. And HDCP can be carried over DVI-D as well, so if he's hooked up via either HDMI or DVD-D, it should work.
> 
> And am I the only one that has fewer problems with PowerDVD than WinDVD? lol



Lucky you.

I use my media center pc connected to the TV from DVI to HDMI.  Picture quality is perfect.  Buts its annoying to see few titles don't play.  My wife gave up and changed all the titles from Netflix queue to regular dvds and I couldn't argue.  Now this thanksgiving I might just buy a Sony Blue ray player and be done with it.  I jumped onto this wagan when LG released their combo drive for freaking $400 or so.  I bought it on the day it was released and I partially repend why I didn't listen to my wife.

Does the Latest Pirates of the Carribean BD movie play?  I will post here when I remember the other movies that didn't play.

hmm Premonition? National Treasure 2.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Lucky you.
> 
> I use my media center pc connected to the TV from DVI to HDMI.  Picture quality is perfect.  Buts its annoying to see few titles don't play.  My wife gave up and changed all the titles from Netflix queue to regular dvds and I couldn't argue.  Now this thanksgiving I might just buy a Sony Blue ray player and be done with it.  I jumped onto this wagan when LG released their combo drive for freaking $400 or so.  I bought it on the day it was released and I partially repend why I didn't listen to my wife.
> 
> ...



please do make a list. It should almost deserve its own thread, as problems like this are whats keeping me off blu ray.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> please do make a list. It should almost deserve its own thread, as problems like this are whats keeping me off blu ray.



at this point, don't even think about getting a drive.  Just get a Sony/Panasonic Blue ray player.  Hell even the samsung is ok.  Few weeks ago the samsung was on clearance sale for $150 or so.  regular price for panasonic and sony is around $250.  for sure they will play every damn movie out there in BD format.

I don't want to pay for that stupid software anymore.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2008)

suraswami said:


> at this point, don't even think about getting a drive.  Just get a Sony/Panasonic Blue ray player.  Hell even the samsung is ok.  Few weeks ago the samsung was on clearance sale for $150 or so.  regular price for panasonic and sony is around $250.  for sure they will play every damn movie out there in BD format.
> 
> I don't want to pay for that stupid software anymore.



set top box cost $400+ here, BD-ROM is around $200.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 4, 2008)

suraswami said:


> at this point, don't even think about getting a drive.  Just get a Sony/Panasonic Blue ray player.  Hell even the samsung is ok.  Few weeks ago the samsung was on clearance sale for $150 or so.  regular price for panasonic and sony is around $250.  for sure they will play every damn movie out there in BD format.
> 
> I don't want to pay for that stupid software anymore.



WTH?!? Set top boxes are $300 and up in my area.


----------



## SANEagent (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry for not getting back to this thread, its hard to keep track sometimes.  I am running vista now on my new HD, so this is not an xp issue.  Im using an HDCP compliant monitor and its running at 1080p over DVI -D.

I just went back to windvd.


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> set top box cost $400+ here, BD-ROM is around $200.



The blu-ray burners are about $200 but you can get a blu-ray rom drive for about $100. I would consider getting a blu-ray rom but I am just fine with DVD quality for the time being. Maybe when prices drop even more I might change my mind a little bit. But probably won't be for a while considering I am a college student with no money


----------



## thraxed (Oct 4, 2008)

The picture quality going to be the same no matter which player you use.  Personally I like Windvd less overhead.  Only way to improve picture quality is increasing the dot pitch and refresh rate.  Of course that means a new monitor.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> The blu-ray burners are about $200 but you can get a blu-ray rom drive for about $100. I would consider getting a blu-ray rom but I am just fine with DVD quality for the time being. Maybe when prices drop even more I might change my mind a little bit. But probably won't be for a while considering I am a college student with no money



you should probably pay more attention to the location section under users names, BD rom drives are close to $200 HERE, which means where i am - not where you are.


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you should probably pay more attention to the location section under users names, BD rom drives are close to $200 HERE, which means where i am - not where you are.



oops sorry lol I keep forgetting your in Australia.

its late I really need to go to bed


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> oops sorry lol I keep forgetting your in Australia.
> 
> its late I really need to go to bed



everyone does. it happens a ton, especially in the FS/FT forum.


----------



## maudio3 (Oct 4, 2008)

I am waiting on my copy!!! I cant wait..


----------



## 65tweet (Oct 8, 2008)

Wile E said:


> HDCP is provided by Power DVD and the gfx drivers. It doesn't have to be native in XP.





Mussels said:


> Oh really? i thought it was a vista only feature.



 I think you are both right in a way. I'm having issues with any hidef playback and have no GPU utilization even though the GPU (HD3850) is supposed to do most of the work. It turns out that the software (API) that utilizes the GPU (DXVA 2.0) for hardware acceleration is vista specific. So although you can play your movies on XP from what I understand the CPU will be doing all the work. Kinda off topic but just thought I'd share. This is true of ATI anyway. I cant say if Nvidia is the same.

On the flip side though if you know of a way to get the GPU to do hardware acceleration in XP please let me know.  I have learned through using many different players/decoders that's not the fix.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2008)

i know of a custom media player classic with hardware acceleration, unfortunately it rarely seems to work (not all files/disks get aceclerated)


----------



## 65tweet (Oct 9, 2008)

What would that be? 

I just tried mediaplayer classic home theater which worked a little better but no acceleration and unwatchable still. There seems to be various decoders that when used with certain players will work but I haven't tried all those combos yet. Something with the decoder using the right codecs from the player or vise versa.  Power DVD is supposed to have a way to get around this problem sometimes but I can't get it to play HIDEF files. I've tried so many stand alone decoders and players already with no results i can't remember them all. 

I'm following this topic on another forum and some people claim to have results but there are so many variables that its frustrating. A guide would be nice. If I can ever figure or find a way that works I'll post a guide or link to make this easier. The real pisser is that it doesn't have to be difficult...F@#*%nG microsoft with their vista/DX10 BS.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2008)

theres a modified beta (older) of MPC HC, which has the video acceleration. however its fussy to get it working, and has visual glitches when its not working (most of the time)

MPC HC + coreAVC codec = best bet.


----------



## 65tweet (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll remove every bit of whatever players & codec packs are on my computer and go with a fresh start using MPC HC again. It's said that various codec packs can interfere with acceleration so I give it a shot. I'll give coreAVC a shot too and see what happens


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2008)

coreAVC isnt a hardware accelerator, but it is a really efficient codec. It supports multithreading, which really helps on the older CPU's (hyperthreading, slow dual cores etc)

BUt hey, i can run 1080p media on a 1.5GHz pentium M laptop (single threaded) and 256MB ram, so you gotta be able to get somewhere with it!


----------



## 65tweet (Oct 10, 2008)

It works allot better but I get no sound and it's not always smooth.  I'm not done trying new settings and software yet. Got a good lead so I'll post back.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2008)

65tweet said:


> It works allot better but I get no sound and it's not always smooth.  I'm not done trying new settings and software yet. Got a good lead so I'll post back.



if you PM me a chat client (MSN or skype, preferably) i'll help walk you through it.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> coreAVC isnt a hardware accelerator, but it is a really efficient codec. It supports multithreading, which really helps on the older CPU's (hyperthreading, slow dual cores etc)
> 
> BUt hey, i can run 1080p media on a 1.5GHz pentium M laptop (single threaded) and 256MB ram, so you gotta be able to get somewhere with it!



The newer builds of FFDShow are every bit as efficient as CoreAVC now. I get the same cpu usage on all of my machines by using either. It's also multi threaded now, but I digress. I'm willing to bet that a codec pack took over decoding from the PowerDVD filters. It's happened to me before. I set ffdshow to not load for PowerDVD.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> The newer builds of FFDShow are every bit as efficient as CoreAVC now. I get the same cpu usage on all of my machines by using either. It's also multi threaded now, but I digress. I'm willing to bet that a codec pack took over decoding from the PowerDVD filters. It's happened to me before. I set ffdshow to not load for PowerDVD.



FFDshow is getting better and better, and so is coreavc. I've been working on lots of P4 era systems lately (mostly laptops), and i find coreavc works better on them than any other codec. Since the guy has a P4, it stands to reason that my findings would still apply there.


----------



## 65tweet (Oct 12, 2008)

Well I give up on getting hardware acceleration in XP. I tried pretty much every software/splitter/decoder combo out there and no luck. Some work better then others but without acceleration there is lag and audio sync issues so that's enough of that. I do prefer matroskasplitter for ease of use and speed though if anybody wants to try that with mpc ht. If i ever get vista to load I'll go that route the way Microsoft  intended  it to work...


----------

